# Sun Ringlé Radium



## zoomer (17. September 2012)

Hallo,

interessiere mich für ein AMS 29 und hätte ein paar Fragen zum
berüchtigten Laufradsatz.


Wären die DT OEMs wesentlich leichter ?

Die Radium sind ja in verschiedenpreisigen Modellen verbaut,
gibt es da Unterschiedliche Ausführungenoder sind die alle gleich ?

Kann man die Nabe vorn zwischen QR und QR15 umbauen ?

Sind die Lager wirklich so schlecht oder nur zu sparsam gefettet ?

Weiss jemand das Nettogewicht der 29er ?

Ist es richtig dass unkonifizierte 2,0 Speichen und Messingnippel
verbaut wurden ?

Weiss zufällig jemand die Einzelgewichte der Naben und Felgen
bzw. kann mir die Bezeichnungen der verbauten Teile sagen ?
(Dann lohnt sich vielleicht eine neue Einspeichung mit besseren
Speichen und Nippeln)

Wie gross ist die Innenbreite der Felgen ?


Danke schön ....


----------



## CelticTiger (19. September 2012)

Ein User hier hat wohl mal nachgewogen. Die Rede war von 2,2kg, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.  

Ein Düsseldorfer Cube-Händler in der Jahnstraße meinte, mit den Radium gäbe es genau so viel Ärger als mit den XMB Ryde. Er vermutete, daß die Ryde einfach auf Radium umgelabelt wurden.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nichts Sachdienliches leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (19. September 2012)

Danke !

2,2 kg finde ich für 29" jetzt nicht so schlimm.


Und eins habe ich noch vergessen,
Hört man den Freilauf oder nicht (wie bei Shimano) ?


Irgendjemand schrieb hier auch dass die Innenbreite 21 mm wäre
Das wäre gut.
Sun schreibt nicht viel aber dass es SR 25 Felgen wären.
Solche findet man zwar nicht aber ähnliche "25er" Felgen wie z.B.
meine EQ 25 haben nur knappe 19 mm innen, die neue Inferno 25
aber 20,3 mm innen, könnte also hinkommen.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. September 2012)

2200g galt für die 26er Laufräder.


----------



## zoomer (19. September 2012)

Dachte ich auch erst aber der Ryde Satz stand für 26" mit
knapp unter 2 kg.


Ohne Bleigewichte oder Alfine kann man doch gar keinen Laufradsatz
über 2,3 kg bauen - oder ?


----------



## CelticTiger (19. September 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst aber der Ryde Satz stand für 26" mit
> knapp unter 2 kg.
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt bemühe ich doch mal die Suchfunktion, um den betreffenden Thread auszugraben.... 

Edit: Hier ist er:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596214&highlight=sunringle+radium  Beitrag #8


----------



## Freeride1995 (19. September 2012)

@Zommer: Der Freilauf bei den Radiums ist gut hörbar aber nicht so extrem laut wie bei hope.
Ein Problem bei den Radiums war dass sich der Freilauf öfters gelöst hat.


----------



## zoomer (19. September 2012)

Hab schon den und alle Threads hier die irgendwas mit Radium zu tun hatten
durchgesehen, aber das Gewicht hatte ich wohl überlesen ...  Danke.


Danke Freeride,
hört sich doch schon mal gut an !
(nicht das mit dem lösen natürlich)


----------



## Freeride1995 (20. September 2012)

Oh, eins hätte ich fast vergessen.
Und zwar sollte sich der Freilauf nicht mehr lösen, wenn er zerlegt wird und die Schrauben mit Locktite gesichert werden.
Damit müsste sich das Problem gelöst haben.
Und wegen dem Umbau der Nabe würde ich mal bei sun ringle anfragen, eventuell haben die ein umbaukit im Sortiment.


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2012)

So, ich beantworte mich dann wie immer mal selber ...

Die Sun RinglÃ© Radium 29 (QR/X12) von 2012
wiegen Netto :

1033 g
1184 g
-----------
2217 g


Finde ich vollkommen OK, fÃ¼r :
Unkonifizierte 2,0 mm Speichen und 12/2,0 mm Messingnippel

Felge : SR 25
Felgenbreite Aussen/Innen 25 mm/20 mm

FreilaufgerÃ¤usch ist deutlich hÃ¶rbar, in etwa wie Acros,
gefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut.


Speichenspannung war vorne erstaunlich gleichmÃ¤ssig, hinten
hat es allerdings einige heftige Ausreisser.
Werde wohl eh auf Sapim Race/D-Light und Polyax Alu umspeichen.
Da fallen dann noch mal ca. 60 g pro Rad.


Gewichtstuningstips fÃ¼r kleines Geld, bei Reifen etc. :
- Schwalbe Felgenband blau statt Sun grÃ¼n, ca. 2 â¬, je - 23 g
- Schwalbe SV 19 A(!) statt SV 19, ca. 8 â¬, je - 55 g


----------



## zoomer (7. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Felge : SR 25 29er
> Felgenbreite Aussen/Innen 25 mm/20 mm



Das kann irgendwie nicht sein.

Von den Dimensionen her müsste es sich um die Inferno 25 handeln.

Also eher :
Felge : Inferno 25 29er
Felgenbreite Aussen/Innen 25 mm/20,3 mm
Felgenhöhe 19 mm
Gewicht (laut Angabe) 527 g


Daher bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob die 29er Radium aus dem AMS 120 2012
wirklich viel mit dem Ryde Comp Laufradsatz zu tun haben, und auch ob
wirklich die Naben SR 48 verbaut sind.




Falls jemand die Naben Specs kennt ... bzw. welche Adapterhülsen
von welchen anderen Sun Naben für QR15/QR/X12 an die Radium
passen könnten ...

Messe für die verbauten Speichen jeweils 290/292 mm, falls das
jemand verifizieren kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (7. Oktober 2012)

Habe da auch noch keine Angaben gefunden, die dich weiter bringen würden.

Bin aber bisher mit den Radiums zufrieden...ok...nicht die leichtesten. Aber immerhin ordentlich eingespeicht und auch nach einigen heftigen Abfahrten und Absätzen laufen die noch perfekt. Das kenne ich von meinem alten 29er HT anders...da hatte ich Shimano Naben mit Alex Rims...die waren so mies eingespeicht, dass ich schon nach wenigen Km Forstautobahn die erste 8 drin hatte


----------



## zoomer (7. Oktober 2012)

Werde es demnächst beim Zerlegen eh sehen,
Speichen und Nippel sind bestellt ...


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2012)

OK,
der Sun Ringlé Radium 29 vom AMS 29 2012 unterscheidet sich
schon vom Ryde Laufradsatz.

Ohne Gewähr, von den Gewichten und Massen her müsste es
sich eher um folgendes handeln :

- Felgen Inferno 25 schwarz, Innen 20,3 mm, ERD 602 (511/526 g)
- Nabe VR SR 48 rot 135x9 QR (236 g)
- Nabe HR Demon rot 142x12 Steckachse (400 g)
- Speichen Wheelsmith schwarz, 2,0 mm durchgehend (471 g)
- Nippel Wheelsmith, Messing, silber, 12x2,0 (65 g)

VR : 1030 g
HR : 1179 g
-----------------
____2209 g

Für die die wie ich gerne Laufräder basteln :

Speichenlängen VR wie HR jeweils, lange Seite 292, steile Seite 290.



Speichen habe ich durch eine belastungsgerechte Kombination aus
Sapim Race/Laser und die Nippel durch rote Sapim Polyax Alu
ersetzt.
Speichenspannung waren gleichmässige 1700  N vorn, hinten von
allem etwas weniger, ich habe aber mit der von Sun Ringlé selbst
angegebenen Maximalspannung von 1100 N eingespeicht.
Sie sind sehr steif und haben nun 164 g verloren.

VR : 934 g
HR : 1113 g
-----------------
____2047 g

Und so sieht es dann fertig aus.


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> OK,
> der Sun Ringlé Radium 29 vom AMS 29 2012 unterscheidet sich
> schon vom Ryde Laufradsatz.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst Du damit den Berg hoch? Machen sich die LR mit ihren gut 2kg bei längeren Uphill-Strecken unangenehm bemerkbar?


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2012)

Das Laufradgewicht stört mich nicht, eher die 14 kg insgesamt
und der Rollwiderstand der Nobby Nics 

Nein wirklich,
am Singlespeed waren erst 2,3 kg Laufräder verbaut, das hatte ich
auch nicht negativ bemerkt, und ich habe jetzt am Flash einen 1,6 kg
Laufradsatz statt originaler 2 kg und merke es nun eher am niedrigen
Gesamtgewicht von 9,7 kg.


Solange Du nicht beschleunigst, z.B. langer Uphill, ist es egal
ob das Gewicht an den Rädern oder nur in der Trinkflasche steckt.

Die jetzigen 2047 g sind für einen steifen AM LRS vollkommen ok.
Das ist genau das selbe Gewicht wie der originale CC-Satz vom Flash.



Zudem steckt das Übergewichtgewicht des Radium vor allem in
den Naben, wo es sich beim Beschleunigen weniger bemerkbar
macht wie aussen.
Ansonsten eben in den Speichen und Nippeln aber das habe ich ja
behoben.
Die Felgen finde ich ok, so schwer wie die CC Sun EQ25 vom Flash
waren, aber dafür breiter und steifer.

Da die Lager der Sun Ringlé Naben super smooth laufen und der
Freilauf sich super anhört kam ich gar nicht erst auf die Idee
andere Naben zu nehmen.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Oktober 2012)

Macht der Freilauf der Sun Radium auch so einen nervtötenden Krach wie die DT Swiss Zahnscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (22. Oktober 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Macht der Freilauf der Sun Radium auch so einen nervtötenden Krach wie die DT Swiss Zahnscheiben?



Das ist nicht nervtötend...das ist Musik für die Ohren und dient auch als Klingel-Ersatz


----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Macht der Freilauf der Sun Radium auch so einen nervtötenden Krach wie die DT Swiss Zahnscheiben?



Kann ich nicht sagen,
ich habe eine alte Hügi, da hab ich aber die Zahnscheiben gefettet,
die macht seither leider keinen Muckser mehr.
Von daher keinen Vergleich mehr, denke aber sie war mal lauter.

Der Sun Freilauf ist deutlich hörbar und klingt sehr schön.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Oktober 2012)

Als ich bei einem (überregional bekannten) Cube-Händler in Oberhausen nachfragte, wie man das Freilaufgeräusch etwas herunterleveln könnte, glaubte er, ich wolle ihn auf den Arm nehmen. 
Ich empfinde es eher als unangenehm, wenn einem in der Fußgängerzone oder auf ruhigen Straßen/Wege wegen des Krachs alle hinterher schauen.

Wenn ich die Zahnscheiben mit dem von DT Swiss empfohlenen Molykote-Gemisch schmiere, ist zwar für etwa zwei bis drei Wochen Ruhe. Danach wird der Freilauf aber wieder so laut wie zuvor, da das Fett durch die außergewöhnlich strammen Kegelfedern zwischen den Zahnscheiben an den Rand herausgedrückt wurde.
Die Kegelfedern sind schon die Richtigen, wie man man mir bei DT Swiss bestätigte. Das Problem läge angeblich an der Tatsache, daß die Naben des Cube OEM-LRS XPR 1600 ein Mischmasch aus 340er und 240er seien. Deshalb die strammen Kegelfedern kombiniert mit den großen Zahnscheiben aus der 240er (bis 2010 hatten die 340er kleinere Zahnscheiben als die 240er) und deshalb der nervtötende Krach.


----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Federn passt schon, das ratchet system ist laut.
Wenn die Federn zu schwach sind (oder anderweitig schwergängig,
z.B. Wasser drin im Winter) könnten die Zähne nicht richtig
greifen und durchrutschen.

Hängt vom Fett ab, das widerstandsfähigste das ich kenne und gerne
benutze ist das Teflonfett von Finish Line.
Das ist zäh und haftet sehr fest, wird auch von Spülwasser nicht
abgewaschen. Nehme ich auch gegen Rost an Schnellspannachsen etc.

Meine Hügi wird zwar selten gefahren aber bis jetzt macht sie nicht den
Eindruck als ob sie jemals wieder lauter würde.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch schon mal die 36er Zahnscheiben versucht. Leider sind die noch lauter. Sie surren mehr, als daß sie knattern und erinnern an einen Sturzkampfbomber aus den II. Weltkrieg. 
Die Original X1600 sind nicht so laut, wie ich mich neulich von überzeugen konnte.
Andererseits sind in dem OEM-LRS ordentliche Naben verbaut, so daß ich mir deswegen nicht unbedingt ein neues HR kaufen möchte.


----------



## CheapTrick (27. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema Vorderradnabe umbauen auf Steckachse wird gerade sehr aktuell bei mir, da ich für einen guten preis eine Fox Float 34 (140) 15QR geschossen habe :-D

Hat da jemand was gefunden?


----------



## zoomer (27. November 2012)

Nein, weit und breit nichts.

Vielleicht kannst Du beim Cube Support oder über einen engagierten
Händler nachfragen.
Aber da beim 2012er wegen der Steckachse hinten, die teurere
Nabenversion verbaut zu sein scheint, denke ich eher dass im QR15
Fall eher auch eine andere (QR15-taugliche) Sun Nabe verbaut werden
würde.

Adapter habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen.


----------



## CheapTrick (27. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nein, weit und breit nichts.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst Du beim Cube Support oder über einen engagierten
> Händler nachfragen.
> ...



Ja, das befürchte ich auch 
Bin jetzt nur am überlegen ob sich neue Nabe und die vorhandene Felge neu einspeichen lohnt, oder ob ich gleich ein neues Laufrad kaufe.
Hab zwar vor 15 Jahren schonmal ein paar Laufräder eingespeicht, aber ob ich das wieder hinbekomme bezweifel ich mal...hab auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf Zentrierständer und Tensio


----------



## zoomer (27. November 2012)

Bei dem Preis eine neuen Vorderrades lohnt sich das nicht wirklich,
ausser man hat schon mal Geld in die Werkzeuge gesteckt und Spass
daran ....


Edith :

Oder gleich so ...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/64409-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-ex-crest-26-29

Oder halt so ...
Hope-Pro-2-Evo-Disc-Custom-Vorderrad-fuer-29er
o.Ä.


----------



## CheapTrick (27. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis eine neuen Vorderrades lohnt sich das nicht wirklich,
> ausser man hat schon mal Geld in die Werkzeuge gesteckt und Spass
> daran ....
> 
> ...



Ja, an die Hope Pro 2 mit ZTR Flow hatte ich auch schon gedacht. In kombination mit Sapim Race und Alunippeln sollte was stabiles rauskommen, was auch noch leichter als die Radium Teile sein sollte, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. November 2012)

Das ist auch nicht schwer ...

Die Felgen sind ca. gleich schwer aber die Sun Naben sind schon üppig.
Die Hopes kann man halt schnell auf jeden Standard umbauen.
Für die flachere Seite reichen eigentlich Laser.


----------



## CheapTrick (29. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht schwer ...
> 
> Die Felgen sind ca. gleich schwer aber die Sun Naben sind schon üppig.
> Die Hopes kann man halt schnell auf jeden Standard umbauen.
> Für die flachere Seite reichen eigentlich Laser.



Habe bei Action-sports zugeschlagen: 
Fun Works N-Light Evo Disc Custom Vorderrad für 29er

3. SpeichenT Swiss Revolution 2.0/1.5 schwarz
4. Nippel:Alu schwarz
2. Felge:NoTubes ZTR Flow black 29er
1. Nabe:Fun Works N-Light Evo disc VR 6Loch rot	LA.AS.0065

ca. 230 Gramm leichter als das Radium...sollte aber genauso stabil sein wegen der breiteren Felge


----------



## zoomer (29. November 2012)

Prima,

bin gespannt wie sich die Gabel fährt.
Ist eine 140er von Cube freigegeben ?


----------



## CheapTrick (29. November 2012)

Weiß nicht, ist mir aber auch egal, sehe da kein Riskio.
Sind ja nur 20mm mehr, wovon nochmal ca. 8mm zusätzlich im größeres Sag verschwinden...sehe das relativ entspannt 

Glaube, dass vorne etwas mehr Federweg ganz gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert, der Hinterbau hat definitv Resrven!
Und die 34mm Standrohre + Tapered + Steckachse sollten doch deutlich bzgl. der Steifigkeit zu spüren sein


----------



## zoomer (29. November 2012)

OK.

Hoffentlich spricht die 34er besser an.
Ich finde meine Evolution Ausgabe recht zäh.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (2. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist eine 140er von Cube freigegeben ?



Nö. max. 120mm



zoomer schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Hoffentlich spricht die 34er besser an.
> Ich finde meine Evolution Ausgabe recht zäh.



Find ich aber auch, Hinterbau war immer Top, Gabel bisschen wie soon Flomi, Flummi, Flommi, ach sche*ß... dieser springende kleine Gummiball


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Hoffentlich spricht die 34er besser an.
> Ich finde meine Evolution Ausgabe recht zäh.



ich finde das Ansprechverhalten besonders bei schnellen harten Schlägen auch viel zu zäh/hart. da war ich von der 140 Talas und von meiner RS Reba was anderes gewohnt!


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Thema Vorderradnabe umbauen auf Steckachse wird gerade sehr aktuell bei mir, da ich für einen guten preis eine Fox Float 34 (140) 15QR geschossen habe :-D
> 
> Hat da jemand was gefunden?




gibt es zum Thema Umbauen immer noch nichts? Die Kombination VR=QR und HR=x12 ist leider recht selten und deshalb lässt sich so ein LRS auch schlecht verkaufen, denke ich!


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ist mir aber auch egal, sehe da kein Riskio.
> Sind ja nur 20mm mehr, wovon nochmal ca. 8mm zusätzlich im größeres Sag verschwinden...sehe das relativ entspannt
> 
> Glaube, dass vorne etwas mehr Federweg ganz gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert, der Hinterbau hat definitv Resrven!
> Und die 34mm Standrohre + Tapered + Steckachse sollten doch deutlich bzgl. der Steifigkeit zu spüren sein




haben die Gabeln der AMS 29er nicht ein spezielle "Offset", oder wie das heisst? Ich meine dass die Gabelbrücke stärker nach vorn gekröpft ist um ein Handling wie bei einem 26er zu erreichen (Cube ARG). Gibt es die FOX Gabeln auch auf dem freien Markt so zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> haben die Gabeln der AMS 29er nicht ein spezielle "Offset", oder wie das heisst? Ich meine dass die Gabelbrücke stärker nach vorn gekröpft ist um ein Handling wie bei einem 26er zu erreichen (Cube ARG). Gibt es die FOX Gabeln auch auf dem freien Markt so zu kaufen?



Steht schon alles hier :

Der Cube AMS 29er Thread ab 2012 (mit oder mit ohne RACE, PRO, SL etc.)

Kurz, es geht wohl auch ohne.


btw,
ich bin sehr froh dass sich meine 29er allesamt NICHT wie 26er fahren.


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2013)

Man, Jungens! Wer wird sich denn bei diesem tollen Wetter über mangelndes Ansprechverhalten seiner Gabel beklagen. 
Nach dem längsten und tristesten Winter seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnung ist endlich Frühling und die Sonne scheint den ganzen Tag!    
Nehmt Euch morgen kurzfristig frei oder laßt Euch einen Krankenschein ausstellen, denn ab Mittwoch wird's wieder grauer. Und dann raus auf den Trail! 
Den kleinen und großen Problemchen können wir uns noch früh genug widmen!
Carpe diem!


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Steht schon alles hier :
> 
> Der Cube AMS 29er Thread ab 2012 (mit oder mit ohne RACE, PRO, SL etc.)
> 
> ...



ok, danke für den Link!

es geht ja bei der Cube ARG offenbar darum die Vorteile von 26er mit dem 29er zu verbinden! ich finde aber trotzdem, dass mein AMS29 stärker übers Vorderrad schiebt (bei engeren Kurven), als meine 26er, darüber bin ich aber nicht froh ;O)

Gruß


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Man, Jungens! Wer wird sich denn bei diesem tollen Wetter über mangelndes Ansprechverhalten seiner Gabel beklagen.
> Nach dem längsten und tristesten Winter seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnung ist endlich Frühling und die Sonne scheint den ganzen Tag!
> Nehmt Euch morgen kurzfristig frei oder laßt Euch einen Krankenschein ausstellen, denn ab Mittwoch wird's wieder grauer. Und dann raus auf den Trail!
> Den kleinen und großen Problemchen können wir uns noch früh genug widmen!
> Carpe diem!



...ich habe schon Krankenschein, deshalb kann ich ja nicht fahren


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...ich habe schon Krankenschein, deshalb kann ich ja nicht fahren



Das ist natürlich ganz übel! 
Na ja, ein Spaziergang bei diesem Wetter fördert sicherlich auch die Genesung und hellt das Gemüt auf.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## zoomer (4. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ok, danke für den Link!
> 
> es geht ja bei der Cube ARG offenbar darum die Vorteile von 26er mit dem 29er zu verbinden! ich finde aber trotzdem, dass mein AMS29 stärker übers Vorderrad schiebt (bei engeren Kurven), als meine 26er, darüber bin ich aber nicht froh ;O)
> 
> Gruß



Wegen dieser Tendenz zum untersteuern hat Lutz Schäffer von Canyon
diesen speziellen 29er Gabeloffset immer abgelehnt.

Ich hab zwei 29er mit normalem Offset und bin mit deren Fahrverhalten
äusserst zufrieden. Am AMS stört mich der Sonderweg allerdings bisher
auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wegen dieser Tendenz zum untersteuern hat Lutz Schäffer von Canyon
> diesen speziellen 29er Gabeloffset immer abgelehnt.
> 
> Ich hab zwei 29er mit normalem Offset und bin mit deren Fahrverhalten
> ...


...also sollte eine Umrüstung auf eine "normale" 29er Gabel auch kein großes Problem im Fahrverhalten darstellen! ...das klingt gut! da mir die RS Gabeln vom Ansprechverhalten her deutlich besser gefallen haben (allerdings war meine Reba auf  den ersten 700km 3x Undicht).


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ganz übel!
> Na ja, ein Spaziergang bei diesem Wetter fördert sicherlich auch die Genesung und hellt das Gemüt auf.
> Gute Besserung!



ja, danke!

Dieser Winter ging bei uns mit Sonnenstunden nicht gerade verschwenderisch um!


----------



## JOehler (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Cube ebenfalls den Sun Ringlé Radium LRD und wollte mal den Freilauf säubern. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich den Freilauf von der Nabe bekomme?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Jörg


----------



## lest (4. Mai 2014)

Alter Schinken ich weiß... hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte und/oder technische Daten zum 2013er Singlé Radium? So schlecht kann er ja 2012 nicht gewesen sein wenn das 2013er Line Up wieder auf diese LRS setzt?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Mai 2014)

So toll ist der aber nicht, nur ein billig LRS - Cube will ja Geld verdienen 

Am meisten hat mich der Freilauf gestört, der war so laut wie meine Klingel. Ein Glück das die vielen Rentner nicht vor Schreck umgefallen sind.


----------



## lest (4. Mai 2014)

Naja gut, spart man das Gewicht halt an der Klingel ein 

Weiß jemand welchem LRS oder welcher Felge das jetzt aus dem aktuellen SUNringlé Portfolio entspricht? Hoffentlich keinem Inferno..


----------



## JOehler (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich kann den LRS von Sun Ringé Radium nicht empfehlen. Der laute Freilauf stört mich nicht, ich finde, ein MTB muss laut sein. Jedoch habe ich derzeit das Problem, dass die Welle, die hinten in der Nabe läuft, gebrochen ist. Also nicht die Steckachse, sondern die Aluwelle, auf der auch der Freilauf läuft. Gemerkt habe ich es, als eines Tages mein Ausbau des hinteren Laufrades die Kasette samt Freilauf auf den Boden fiel, ohne ein Schraube/Mutter zu lösen.

Nun versuche ich mal, das ganze über Garantie abzuwickeln.

Gruß


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Mai 2014)

Würde mich wundern wenn Sun beibden Radium Laufradsätzen irgendwas verändert hat. Daher Daemon Naben mit Inferno Felgen


----------



## lest (5. Mai 2014)

Ok, das begeistert mich jetzt natürlich eher nicht so :-/
Aber ich finde das Stereo 140 Pro sieht ungleich viel geiler aus als die Race Variante mit DT LRS 

Muss ich doch auf die 2015er Variante mit DT LRS, Pike und XT Schaltung/Bremsen warten? (schön wär's...)


----------

